# Syncing vnodes question



## fluca1978 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sometimes it happens on my 9.1-RELEASE, at the power off, that the system shows something like the following:


```
Syncing vnodes: remaining 11 4 1 3 1 0 0 ...
```

What captured my attention is the fact that I was expecting the number to progressively decrease always, while in the above it goes down to 1 and then up to 3 and then down again. I don't believe this is a problem, but can someone explain what is happening behind the scenes?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2013)

A program ends later than usual, closing a file and increasing the number of vnodes to be written.  It's common for the count to do that.


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 5, 2013)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2013-September/253122.html.


----------

